# Battlefield 2 Patch Does Not Work!



## PISTON (Nov 11, 2006)

holy crap, you dont know how frustrated i am right now. i got the 1.4 patch for my old computer and it works fine. i get a new alienware computer, install the game and then try installing the patch, the patch from the bf2 website, same patch i used on my other computer, and it just doesnt work. ive tried everything! someone told me to unistall reinstall then do the patch again. did and it still doesnt work. PLEEZ SOMEONE EXPLAIN WHY THIS IS SO FRIGGIN DIFFICULT ALL OF THE SUDDEN!


----------



## Teck (Jan 1, 2007)

First of all calm down.

1. Install the full version of the game.
2. Install the patch following correct instructions from the official BF2 website.
3. Make sure you install the patch in the correct location.

Restart your computer, then try to launch the game. If you run into an error or problem, post back with the error number or name.


----------



## dogrockets (Jan 4, 2007)

Limony Snickets!!!
I am having the same series of unfortunate events!!!  

I downloaded from various different websites to upgrade to the 1.41 patch and none worked. I even did a complete re-install for each one!  
It's just not working.... I mean it acts like it installed and worked, but when I go to the game, I still get the invite to upgrade to 1.4 and the version in the top right says 1.12 :down: 
I even tried incremental installs and it will not let me... says I need the earlier version, so I download it, no, need the earlier version... download.... no! Then I get all the way down to the version I seem to have (1.12) and try to increment to the next level... NO!!! Says I need version 1.12  Whaaaaaaatttt?????
I do however have a patch error log and the details of the patch attempt log. And get this.. i looked into the registry... says I have version 1.4


----------



## dogrockets (Jan 4, 2007)

here's the registry path also... the one that says I have version 1.4
and, the screenshot of what the actual game says in the top right... version 1.12965
:down:


----------



## PISTON (Nov 11, 2006)

alright, im gunna tell you exactly what i did. my problem though was that i was getting a bad patch, and i tried just about as much as u did. i finally uninstalled my game, then got rid of any other bf2 files that might have been lagging around on my computer. okay so bf2 is gone. then i downloaded http://ccleaner.com/download/ and installed this, witch is great to do for your computer regularly anyways, but what your doing it now for, is to clean your registry of any remaining bf2 crap. read some reviews or whatever about what exactly it does. i find it helpful to know all i can about somthing i am doing to my computer. now run the apps that this software contains under cleaner and mainly under issues. now your registry junk is set! okay now you can reinstall bf2! heres the most important part, at least it was for me....lol....go to www.fileplanet.com and nowhere else, download the latest patch there, wich should be 536mb. install that and your worries will be gone! at least mine are.... also now that you have ccleaner you might as well use it every so often to rid your computer of usless information and what not. any questions just write back. good luck man!

ps
making an account on file planet is free just dont subscribe to anything, you will have to wait in line for a few minutes to get downloads and stuff, but i assure you it is quality stuff!


----------



## dogrockets (Jan 4, 2007)

Im going to try the reg cleaner program you recommended, but Im also have to ask... now that your BF2 is working, does it still give you the pop-up for the 1.4 patch when you start the game? Cause here's the dumb crap I found....
After frantically doing everything possible to find out why my patch wasnt working, I found that the version displayed in the top right corner of the game's log on screen is not the actual patch version number!
I ended up searching the registry with regedit and found that I actually did have 1.4 installed!!! But for some reason the pop-up telling me that there is a 1.4 patch is available did not disappear... I thought it would, and there lays the confusion!  Along with the version number that I still do not have a clue what it is for.   
Anyways, the reason I know my patch worked is because as i said, I looked at it in the registry and because I have that new Jalalalshabalaka... (whatever) map!  

EA sucks by the way, cause I always have a hard time getting a decent response from someone who knows what they're doing. They still never responded to my question, which by the way, was posted before I posted it here!  
Now I know to always use Tech Support Guy ! :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## PISTON (Nov 11, 2006)

yeah, that number in the top is irrelavent, and the 1.41 popup is gunna show up no matter what, so the only way i knew i had the patch is that i was getting white servers instead of red ones (wrong version) in the menu finally. and thats because i finally got a decent patch from file planet. yeah, ea is practically useless! at least it always has been for me. this is the place to go man, i only wish i would have come here earlier! lol well good luck and i hope it all works for you, cuz i know how frustrating it can be.


----------

